# Churches in the Muslim world



## Jakob

*Bulgarian St. Stephen Church*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

The Bulgarian St Stephen Church is a Bulgarian Orthodox church in Fatih, Istanbul, Turkey, famous for being made of cast iron. The church belongs to the Bulgarian minority in the city. The Bulgarians of the Ottoman Empire used to pray at the churches of the Phanar Orthodox Patriarchy, but due to nationalistic movements, Bulgarians were allowed a national church in the 19th century, the Bulgarian Exarchate.

After one and a half years' work, the church was completed in 1898 and inaugurated by Exarch Joseph on 8 September that year. The main skeleton of the church was made of steel and covered by metal boards. All the pieces were attached together with nuts, bolts, rivets or welding. In terms of architecture, the church combines Neo-Gothic and Neo-Baroque influences.


----------



## Jakob

*Ayia Triada - Holy Trinity Church*
*Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## Redalinho

*La basilique Saint-augustin d'Hippone l Annaba l Algeria


















*


----------



## Redalinho

*Iraq








$






































*


----------



## Redalinho

*La basilique de Santa Cruz l Oran l Algeria

*


----------



## john2890

MARTYR said:


> Our Lady of Lebanon Shrine and Basilica in Harissa, Lebanon:
> 
> ps: this basilica is the 2nd largest church in the Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armenian Catholic Cathedral in Beirut, Lebanon :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Estephan Cathedral in Batroun, Lebanon:



MARTYR:

Did you read the original thread post? It asked to post photos of churches and cathedrals in muslim cities (it specified that the cities must be 90% + muslim) . none of the churches you posted are in muslim cities. In fact Lebanon, as far as i know, is not a muslim country. thus, posting those photos in this thread is pure provocation and completely irrelevant  .

Please remove the photos from this thread, and showcase those churches somewhere relevant.


----------



## Redalinho

*IRAN, Tehran





































































































*


----------



## intensivecarebear

john2890 said:


> MARTYR:
> 
> Did you read the original thread post? It asked to post photos of churches and cathedrals in muslim cities (it specified that the cities must be 90% + muslim) . none of the churches you posted are in muslim cities. In fact Lebanon, as far as i know, is not a muslim country. thus, posting those photos in this thread is pure provocation and completely irrelevant  .
> 
> Please remove the photos from this thread, and showcase those churches somewhere relevant.


I don't think that's fair. Why is posting photos of churches in Lebanon a provocation?? Believe it or not, a lot of people in the world are unaware of the Christian presence in Lebanon. I think this thread was meant to educate people who are not from your part of the world, otherwise it would be in the MENA forums. Lebanon is not a Muslim country only, but I do think that it is part of the so-called "Muslim world". Bottom line, the churches in Lebanon are beautiful and this thread gives people a chance to educate others. So why should there be a problem with posting these pics?


----------



## Redalinho

*Jolfa Church, Esfahan, IRAN*


----------



## Redalinho

* St Catherine's Monastery, EGYPT*


----------



## buho

the spliff fairy said:


> Cathedrale de Sacre Couer, Algiers


That's great! Anyone could give me the link to the thread of mosques in Europe?


----------



## 15

Agree, it's a masterpiece.


----------



## emzeti

cool...


----------



## Redalinho

*Archangel Michael's Coptic Orthodox Cathedral in Aswan (Egypt)*


----------



## Redalinho

*The Hanging Church is Cairo's most famous Coptic church (Egypt)*


----------



## Redalinho

*St. Mark Coptic Cathedral in Alexandria (Egypt)*


----------



## ArkinMourad

front of rama IX park , Bangkok Thailand 2009


----------



## KWT

.....


----------



## KWT

......


----------



## KWT

........


----------

